# Treated lumber/bird houses?



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a lot of scrap 1x6 treated lumber. I am wondering if it is safe to use it for bird houses. Hate to throw it away as there is nothing wrong with it other than being short pieces.


----------

